# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  سؤال حول العزاء وزيارة الأربعين

## جماعة ألي العزم

*مقال لسماحة السيد أمين السعيدي حفظه الله بمناسبة أربعين الإمام الحسين عليه السلام كتبه في 18 صفر 1433هـ، حيث جاء فيه ما يلي:*



*(ملاحظة:سنرفق هنا الرابط المباشر للقراء المريحة بصورة أوضح وأجمل ، فعلى من يريد قراءته بشكل منضم أن يضغط الرابط أدناه)*

*::::::::::::::::::::::::::**::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

*

*http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...80&h=jAQHVOtvE*





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*سؤال حول العزاء وزيارة الأربعين/: هل هناك ما يدل في ((الشّريعة الإسلاميّة)) على جواز ممارسة هذه الأمور في حق شخصٍ مات منذُ سنين طويلة في ظلِّ نهي الإسلام عن الجزع على الميّت وإيذاء الجسد لأجله؟*


*ج/: نعم، يوجد ما يدل على ذلك، ونحن هنا نذكر منه ثلاثة أدلّة؛ دليلان منها يختص بكافّة المسْلمين، والثّاني يختص بأتباع أهل البيت عليهم الصّلاة والسّلام، وذلك كما يلي:*



*الدّليل الأوّل:-*



*ما يردّده البعض من أنّ يعقوب عليه الصّلاة والسّلام بكى كثيراً على فراقه لابنه يوسف عليه الصّلاة والسّلام حتّى ابْيَضَّتْ عَيْناهُ مِنَ الحُزْن، لكن حقيقةً كيف نستفيد من الآية جواز العزاء والبكاء واللطم وإحياء الذّكرى تجاه مصائب أهل البيت عليهم الصّلاة والسّلام؟*



*الجواب:-*



*أوّلاً:-*

*إنّ يعقوب عليه الصّلاة والسّلام -كنبي لا يرتكب المحرّمات- بكى لمدّة طويلة في غياب يوسف صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، والّذي يُعتَبر في مثل حاله قد فارق الحياة، بحكم غيابه وأكلِ الذِّئبِ له في أكذوبة أبنائه وابتعاده طويلاً عن أهله، كما أنّ يعقوب عليه الصّلاة والسّلام كان يضج بقول الآية المباركة: (يَا أَسَفَى عَلَى يُوسُفَ).*



*وهذا يعني وجود مدّة طويلة جدّاً صدرت من النّبي في نياحته على ابنه، لدرجة أنّ أبناءه لاموه وإن فُرِضَ أنّ لومهم له كان من باب الحسد لأخيهم، بل يعقوب عليه الصّلاة والسّلام لم يتوقّف عن البكاء إلا بعد أن رأى يوسف وبلغه نبأ حياته، وهذا يشير بصراحة إلى أنّ يوسف عليه الصّلاة والسّلام لو لم يَعد لأبيه لاستمرّ يعقوب يبكيه طول عمره بلا توقّف، حيّاً كان أو ميّتاً.*



*بل حتّى لو كان يعلم بحياته فمجرّد إيذائه لنفسه وندبه بذلك البكاء بتلك الصّورة دليلٌ على جوازه مع الميّت، فالتّأذّي بفراق الميّت أولى من التّأذّي بفراق الحي؛ ذلك لأنّ الميّت لا يعود، وإن كان الإنسان في بعض الموارد يتأذى بفراق الحي أكثر من فراقه للميّت، إلا أنّ الكلام في أصل ذلك الجزع والنّدب، بلا فصل بين الميّت والحي.*



*وكذا بضميمة كون المفارَق هو شخص ليس عاديّاً، فيوسف عليه الصّلاة والسّلام ليس كأي شخصٍ آخر، ويعقوب ما بكاه إلا لمعرفته بعظم منزلته عند الله تعالى، والحسين –الّذي ضحّى بكلّ شيء في سبيل الله- بلا شك هو أرفع منزلة من يوسف، أو لا أَقل هو سيّد شاب أهل الجنّة في اعتقاد جميع المسلمين، ومصيبته على الأمّة أشد من مصيبة فراق يوسف على أبيه!*



*ثانياً:-*

*كان بكاء يعقوب عليه الصّلاة والسّلام بكاءً حصل فيه أذى لأكبر نعمة جسديّة، وهي "العين"، فالآية تقول (ابْيَضَّتْ عَيْناه)، والابيضاض للعين يعني تحوّل نقطة البصر فيها –العدسة الملوَّنة- إلى بياض متّحد مع البياض الّذي يحف بباطن العين، وهذا يشير إلى أنّ يعقوب عليه الصّلاة والسّلام أصبح ضريراً، مثله مثل ما نرى في كبار السّن عندما تصل أعمارهم إلى سنين مديدة، فيذهب لون أعينهم إلى البياض فتذهب معه أبصارهم.*



*لهذا نفسه أشار قوله تعالى على لسان أولاد يعقوب وعتابهم له بكثرة البكاء: (تَاللَّهِ تَفْتَأُ تَذْكُرُ يُوسُفَ حَتَّى تَكُونَ حَرَضًا أَوْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْهَالِكِينَ)!*



*لاحظ هذا الضّرر الجسيم، فهو أكبر بكثير من ضرر العزاء وتحمّل مشقّته وأتعاب السّفر والدّفع المالي وما شاكل، و(قاعدة الأولويّة) المتسالَم عليها بين كافّة العلماء تقول:*



*مادام يجوز ارتكاب الفعل الأشد تجاه شيء، فمن باب أولى يجوز ارتكاب الفعل الأقل شدّة تجاه ذلك الشّيء.*



*فأنا لو بكيت على يوسف عليه الصّلاة والسّلام لحد ابيضاض عينَي وذهاب بصري، فهل سيعاتبني أحد؟ كلا، فأنا فعلت فعل النّبي يعقوب عليه الصّلاة والسّلام تجاه ابنه رفيع القدر، وفعل المعصوم على -أقل التّقادير- يفيد "الإباحة والجواز"، وبالتّالي لو أقام يعقوب العزاء على يوسف أو ما شاكل من الأمور الّتي هي أقل مشقّة وأقل ضرراً من ابيضاض العين وذهابها، فهل في ذلك مشكلة؟ لا شك لا توجد مشكلة؛ لأنّ هذا العمل أهون وأقل ضرراً من ذهاب العين الّذي اعتبره القرآن فعلاً سويّاً، بل وامتدحه كما سترى؛ و"الأنبياء قدوتنا".*



*نعم؛ لو ثبت أنّ العزاء والزّيارة ومشاق ذلك هو ضرر أكبر من ضرر ابيضاض العين بالبكاء الكثير المتواصل والشّديد، عندها لا يصح التّمسّك بهذا الدّليل لإخراج تلك الأفراد من تحت نهي الشّريعة عن الجزع على الميّت، لكن من الجلي أنّ الثّابت وجداناً هو العكس، كما أنّ في الآيات ما يؤيّده.*



*كل هذا ناهيك عن أنّ يوسف ليس كالحسين الصّريع وبقيّة أئمّة أهل البيت عليهم الصّلاة والسّلام، فمرتبة الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه –كما قلنا- أرفع من مرتبة يعقوب، أو أقلّها في الحدِّ الأدنى مساوية لمرتبته، كما أنّ مصيبتنا بالحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه أشد من مصيبة يعقوب بابنه يوسف الّذي كان يُعتبر جزعه عليه قربة لله تعالى بنصّ الآية في جوابه على قول أبنائه له:*



*(تَاللَّهِ تَفْتَأُ تَذْكُرُ يُوسُفَ حَتَّى تَكُونَ حَرَضًا أَوْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْهَالِكِينَ)، فأجابهم بالقول: (إِنَّمَا أَشْكُو بَثِّي وَحُزْنِي إِلَى اللَّهِ)، فاعتبر كلّ ذلك قربة لله تعالى وشكاية له سبحانه، بل والقرآن أكّد بنفسه على هذا المعنى بوصفه يعقوب عليه الصّلاة والسّلام بأنّه "كَظيم" وامتداحه بالصّبر في ذيل آية ابيضاض عينيه، رغم شدّة جزعه وتغيّر حاله، حيث قال تعالى: (... فَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ)!*



*لا تَقُلْ:*

*إنّ الآية قالت (وابْيَضَّتْ عَيْناه) يعني أنّه بكاه مدّة طويلة إلى أن "كَبُرَ عمره"، بما يعني أنّ يعقوب عليه الصّلاة والسّلام لربّما بكى يوسف مدّة طويلة ولم يضر نفسه، وكأنّ الآية قالت هكذا:*



*بكى على ابنه إلى أن صار في عمر الرّجل الكبير الّذي يذهب بصره في تلك الفترة من السّن الهرِمة، لا أنّ بصره ذهب بسبب البكاء، وإنّما بسبب كبر عمره، فهو بكاه إلى تلك الفترة من العمر، وهي فترة ذهاب البصر بشكل طبيعي بلا مؤثِّر آخر.*



*وبالتّالي؛ لا يجوز الاحتجاج بالآية في ارتكاب الضّرر بالعزاء والسّفر وتحمّل المشقّة من أجل شخصٍ ما ميّت، فهذا الدّليل لا يصلح لإخراج هذه الموارد عن عموم النّهي الشّرعي عن الجزع وإيذاء النّفس.*



*فإن قيل هذا فرّده:*

*لا نسلِّم بأنّ مقصود الآية هذا المعنى؛ ذلك لأنّها بنفسها صَرّحتْ بسبب البكاء فقالت: (وابيَضَّتْ عيناهُ "مِن الحُزْن") [يوسف: 84]؛ أي أنّ حزن يعقوب عليه الصّلاة والسّلام وبكاءه على ابنه كان هو السّبب في ابيضاض عينيه وذهاب بصره، وهذا يعني وقوع الأذى بجسده، بدرجة أنّ بصره عليه الصّلاة والسّلام لم يعد إليه إلا حينما أُلقي على وجهه قميص ابنه، قال تعالى على لسان يوسف صلوات الله وسلامه عليه لإخوته:*



*(اذْهَبُوا بِقَمِيصِي هَذَا فَأَلْقُوهُ عَلَى وَجْهِ أَبِي يَأْتِ بَصِيرًا) [يوسف: 93]؛ وعليه لو لم يكن ذلك الفعل جائزاً لما ارتكبه يعقوب صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وهو نبي وأُسوة.*



*الدّليل الثّاني:-*



*بكاء الزّهراء عليها الصّلاة والسّلام لفراقها أبيها رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم، لدرجة أنّ القوم تأذوا من كثرة بكائها! وشكوها لأمير المؤمنين علي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، رغم علمه بأمرها.*



*فعلي والزّهراء عليهما الصّلاة والسّلام من "أصحاب الكساء" ومن "أهل البيت" بلا شك، وطاعتهم مفروضة، فهم لا يرتكبون محرّماً ولا يدانيهم الشّيطان والرّجس، كما أنّ علي والزّهراء عليهما الصّلاة والسّلام من "الصّحابة"، ففعلهما حجّة على مبدأ من يبنى على حجّيّة فعل الصّحابة.*



*لكن ما ربط هذا بالعزاء وزيارة الأربعين والمشقّة الدّاخلة تحت نهي الإسلام عن الجزع على الميّت؟ فالزّهراء بكت ولم تعزِّ كما يفعل الشّيعة اليوم تجاه مصائب أئمّة أهل البيت عليهم الصّلاة والسّلام، ممّا يعني أنّ هذا الدّليل أقصى ما يثبته هو جواز البكاء على الميّت، والحال أنّنا لا ننفي جواز البكاء، بل نؤمن بأنّ النّبي صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم بكى لفراقه ابنه إبراهيم عليه الصّلاة والسّلام كما بكى يعقوب لفراقه ابنه يوسف عليهما الصّلاة والسّلام، وأُثِر عنه صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم قوله: (إنّ القلب لَيَحزن، وإنّ العين لَتَدمع، وإنّا على فراقك يا إبراهيم لَـمَحزونون).*



*الجواب:-*

*هذا الدّليل أيضاً يثب جواز تحمّل المشقّة والزّيارة وتكرارها، فالزّهراء عليها الصّلاة والسّلام طالت زيارتها لأبيها وتكرّرت، وتحمّلت المشقّة بها، كما طال بكاؤها على قبره صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم لحتَّى شكاها القوم لأمير المؤمنين عليه الصّلاة والسّلام.*



*وبالتّالي؛ لو كان فعلها صلوات الله وسلامه عليها حراماً لما جاءت به، ولنهاها زوجها عنه ابتداءً، فعلي أعلم الصّحابة وأورعهم ومن أصحاب الكساء ومن أهل البيت عليهم الصّلاة والسّلام وتلميذ خاتم المرسلين صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم، ناهيك عن أنّ الزّهراء زوجه وبنت نبي الله صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم وتربية الوحي والرّسالة.*



*هذا من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى فأنتم وإن آمنتم بجواز البكاء إلا أنّ البعض يمنع تكرار المناسبة وطول البكاء لفترة زمنيّة ممتدّة وتحمّل مشاق الزّيارة، والحال أنّ هذا الدّليل يثبت جواز ذلك ويخرجه من تحت النّهي ويدفع المزعوم.*



*الدّليل الثّالث:-*



*الحديث المشتهر عندنا من طريق أهل البيت صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم المثبت لكون زيارة الأربعين من الإيمان، فعن الإمام أبي محمّد الحسن العسكري عليهما الصّلاة والسّلام قال:*



*(علامات المؤمن خمس: وعدَّ منها "زيارة الأربعين") وقرنها بالصّلاة اليوميّة إحدى وخمسين ركعة، كناية منه عليه الصّلاة والسّلام عمّا في تلك الزّيارة من عظيم الأجر والمثوبة، بل وتحقّق الإيمان ونيل الجِنان!*



*أمين السعيدي-18صَفر1433هـ*

*قم المقدّسة*

*::::::::::::::::::::::::::**::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::*
*الرّابط المباشر لزاوية (أفراح وأحزان آل محمد "ص") المثـبَّـتة على حائط الجماعة:*

*http://www.facebook.com/note.php?not...04261149660644*

----------


## شاب وسيم

اللهم اجعلني عندك وجيها بالحسين عليه السلام في الدنيا والاخرة

----------

